# How to clean glass aquarium corners?



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I rub the silicone clean with my finger.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Using the tools God gave you. 

I just tried it, and my finger didn't do a good job. Either I have tougher algae, or you have a tougher finger!

Also might be a problem cleaning the bottom of a full tank. My arm displaces a lot of water. I've been told I have Popeye forearms.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Popeye... clean the corners when you are doing a water change and you wont displace it all over the floor !


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Use a soft bristle toothbrush and scrub them gently. Works like a charm.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Buck said:


> Hey Popeye... clean the corners when you are doing a water change and you wont displace it all over the floor !


That's entirely too logical. And that little bit of green crud is bothering me *now*, Buck!! 



AaronT said:


> Use a soft bristle toothbrush and scrub them gently. Works like a charm.


This I will try! Once I get a separate toothbrush, that is. Wonder if anyone sells toothbrushes with a two-foot handle?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

> This I will try! Once I get a separate toothbrush, that is. Wonder if anyone sells toothbrushes with a two-foot handle?


You could always duct tape the tooth brush to a stick. Yet another use for duct tape!!

Marcel


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I use a plastic (credit/debit) card in my hands. Moving it towards the siliconed corner to get rid of algae. But the toothbrush is a good idea, need to try that.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a credit card in my kit too! Great for cleaning glass under the gravel line.

As for duct tape, it tends to lose its "sticking power" when wet. If the toothbrush works out, I'll JB Weld one in the end of a small PVC pipe.


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

*nerite snails*

The biological solution for nasty algae-encrusted corners... Nerite snails. I put 5 of them in my 30g, and the cleaned the entire aquarium including corners in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

i second the toothbrush idea :thumbsup: .... 

i have a couple of them in my cleaning kit ... a softer one and then a slightly harder one .....

i find it best to do all that stuff when i am doing a water change .....in fact (i'm not sure if this is "correct practice" or not ) ... i keep my filters going when i do the weekly water change and clean .... so that all the gunk gets sucked out asap ... 

just before i drain the water for my water change i take the water return attachment off the fluval hose at the point where the water from the filter re-enters the tank and replace it with a very long piece of fluval hose that goes all the way to the bottom of the tank ... i put the fluval water return output thing onto the end of that piece of hose ....

then i drain 50% of the tank,using a DIY python hose while leaving the canister filter going ... then rub and scrub and trim etc (i use the toothbrushes as the final clean in the corners and back part of the tank that's otherwise hard to get to) while the filters are still cleaning all the gunk away .... then a quick refill to get the water back to the original level and it's all done ...... 

if i am going to clean the canister filters i do that last... after replacing the hoses back to there original setup .....

seems to work fine for me and is quick and easy ...  

have never tried the credit card idea ... but it seems like it would work fine ....

regards
aussietanker


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

i've always been too scared to try the stainless steel scraper thing i bought :S so i always clean my spot algae with a scrubbing pad.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't be afraid of the scraper.  Ever removed two layers of really old window tint?

Pain in the arse. You have to scrape and scrape - HARD - with a razor blade. You'd think this would scratch the glass; but the steel just isn't hard enough unless you really do something stupid/clumsy like dig a corner straight into the glass. In fact, you go through a lot of razor blades - the glass folds over the tip of the blade until it's useless.

The aquarium scraper I have ($4 at LFS) is even softer and flexes easily. It also had rounded corners. It's pretty much foolproof. I have zero worry that it will scratch the glass, I'm more concerned about how long the scraper will last.

Back to the window tint. I thought I'd be smart and get a more durable, carbide scraper. BAD idea. It's too hard, and will scratch the glass no matter how careful you are. This is definitely one thing not to use in your aquarium!


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

just tried the scraper. its like yours. softish metal and rounded corners. but guess what? my stupid jebo style tank has slightly curved glass walls :'( dammit!! i tried with just the edges and the spot algae came off so easily. god i wish the glass was flat! this would be sooooooo much easier than scrubbing with a scrubber. grrr!


----------

